# Looking for a ride to Santa Rosa Shooting Range



## 1eyedjack (Sep 4, 2012)

*Disabled individual (Pensacola) looking for ride to Quintette Rd. Gun Range. Due to a life long visual impairment (left eye artifical - 1eyededjack) unable to drive. I will pay for my own fee. Also have targets. Sat. or Sun. Only. I can also help some with gas cost. Contact Alton 850-450-8565*


----------



## merkinman (Feb 15, 2012)

I go up every other week but Trus or Friday to stay away from big crowds as it to AM Disabled Vet


----------

